# Renken/Felchen vom Ufer



## NotEvenANibble (21. Februar 2017)

Grüsse euch!

Ich möchte mich langsam aber sicher an Friedfisch angelei befassen. Bei uns in Zürich eignet sich dafür Felchen (Renken) angeln. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach möglichkeiten, wie ich vom Ufer aus mit einer Hegene fischen kann (ja Hegene auswerfen ist bei uns legal). 

Könntet ihr mir bitte paar Montagentips geben? 

- Ich habe eine Feederrute mit semi (fast schon voll) parabolische Aktion (ca. 4 meter lang). WG 100g, 

- Hegene Grösse 14, 


Gruss
Nibble


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

http://www.angelprofi.at/renke12.htm

Auf der Seite werden Techniken beschrieben, wie man Renken vom Ufer aus fangen kann. Ich hab das schon ein Mal selbst gemacht, ist aber nicht so einfach, die richtige Tiefe zu finden und die Schwimmer richtig einzustellen.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Das wichtigste ist, dass du die Bodenbeschaffenheit deines Gewässers exakt kennst. Nymphen steigen nur aus ganz bestimmten Böden auf und nur wo sie aufsteigen ist überhaupt mit Renken zu rechnen. Einfach irgendwo rauspfeffern kann man also gleich ganz bleiben lassen.


----------



## Mollebulle (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Da brauchst Du eine Uferstelle,  von wo aus man den Felchenbereich erreichen kann ( so ab 10 m Tiefe) 
dann am besten eine überbleite Hegenegarnitur mit der dann die Wassertiefe egal ist, da Du nur die Schnur auf Spannung halten und die Rutenspitze beobachten mußt ...
Ich hab mir da was mit einem Sekt-(korken!)-Korken gebastelt ;-)


----------



## plattfisch56 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist, dass du die Bodenbeschaffenheit deines Gewässers exakt kennst. Nymphen steigen nur aus ganz bestimmten Böden auf und nur wo sie aufsteigen ist überhaupt mit Renken zu rechnen. Einfach irgendwo rauspfeffern kann man also gleich ganz bleiben lassen.



Würde Ich nicht so ganz im Raum stehen lassen.
 Ich fische am Walchensee seit über 30JH.,und Renken ziehen
 täglich von A nach B ,habe die Burschen an Unmöglichsten
 Stellen gefangen-was auch Jahreszeitlich verschieden ist.
 Einfach Mut zum probieren.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Fachkundige Hilfe und Erklärungen erhälst Du auch im Felchenfreak-Forum, melde Dich lieber dort mal an:
http://felchenfischer.fischerforum.ch/phpBB3/portal.php

Auch auf youtube findest Du sicher ausreichend Viedeos, die Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Um beim Renkenfischen mit der Pose; sowohl vom Ufer, als auch vom Boot; nicht ständig den Schnurstopper zu verschieben um in der richtigen Tiefe zu fischen, empfiehlt es sich, selbsteinstellende Posen zu verwenden. Nach langem Suchen bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, daß der Websta Renkencatcher wohl der geeignetste ist. Es gibt auch selbsteinstellende Posen, bei denen die Schnur durch das silikonbeschichtete Carbonröhrchen gebremst wird, so etwas hatte ich bereits, war aber nicht zufrieden damit. Wohl auch, daß diese Posen eine Gesammtlänge von über 50 cm haben.
Der Websta renkencatcher ist mit 25,90 € nicht gerade billig, aber bei einer einmaligen Anschaffung sollte der Preis nicht das entscheidende Merkmal sein.
Nach meiner Recherche kann man den R-Catcher bei Websta Östereich bestellen, kommen für DE aber 9,90 € Versandkosten hinzu. Der einzigste Verkäufer in DE scheint "angelsachse.de" zu sein, hier spart man wenigsten 5.- € Versandkosten ein. Ich habe mir die Pose dort mal bestellt und bin auf den 1. Test im Frühjahr gespannt.
So funktioniert der Renkencatcher:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_5m0V-Je-g

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Moin Moin,
ich hol den Trööt mal wieder hoch.

@Sprogoe: Hast du denn zwischenzeitlich Erfahrungen mit dem Renkencatcher machen können? Sind die 25 Euro dafür gut investiert? Und welche Schnurstärke fischt du? Empfohlen werden Stärken zw.0.16-0.22 Mono. Könnte man auch mit dickeren Schnüren angeln?
Freue mich auf Antworten,...


----------



## sprogoe (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Leider noch nicht, war dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal los, weil ein weiterer Umzug mit langer Renovierungsarbeit anstand, hoffe aber, daß es in den nächsten Wochen mal klappt und melde mich dann.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Danke für die kurze Zwischeninfo. Da mir das ständige ausloten auf den Zeiger geht, spiele ich gedanklich mit so einer selbst einstellenden Pose. Hier kann ich mich aber nicht zwischen Renkencatcher und Renkenfinder entscheiden. Zumal sie sich preislich nichts tun, möchte aber dennoch einen "Fehlkauf" vermeiden.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Fisch halt einfach mit der überbleiten Pose. Da tut es eine jede U-Pose und selbst da sind Weinkorken gar keine schlechte Alternative. Die Bissanzeige geht dann halt wieder über die Spitze...


----------



## Bobster (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Da kann ich dem Andal nur beipflichten.

 Als Spinnfischer der auch mal einen schönen *"Sommer-Renken-Ansitz-vom-Ufer" *dieses Jahr zu schätzen wusste,
 habe ich auch mit der "überbleiten" Pose angefangen.
 Danach habe ich dann alles etwas "veredelt" - sprich
 Unterwasserpose, Birnenblei, Glitzerperlen, etc., 

 Eine einfache, sehr erfolgreiche Montage.

 ....und die schmecken......


----------



## aufe_und_obe (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Funktioniert an manchen Tagen besser als ein normaler Renken Schwimmer.
Bissanzeige hast ja auch wenn die u Pose Renken typisch an die oberfläche kommt.


----------



## Bobster (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Ach ja, so sieht meine Montage aus.

 Hauptschnur 0,22 Stroft GTM - Posenstopper je nach Wassertiefe bei mir auf ca. 3-4 Meter -
 20g U.Pose - Perle - Wirbel mit Snap-5er Hegen 0,20 -
 Snap zum Einhängen des 30g Tropfen/Birnenblei - FERTIG

 Die "Rute" ziemlich steil mit Rutenhalter gestellt
 und zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Ring eine "Wasserkugel" (meine ist grün #c ) als Bissanzeiger 
 eingehängt.

 Rauspfeffern und der Spaß beginnt :q


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Würde Ich nicht so ganz im Raum stehen lassen.
> 
> Ich fische am Walchensee seit über 30JH.,und Renken ziehen
> täglich von A nach B ,habe die Burschen an Unmöglichsten
> ...



bin zwar kein eingefleischter Renkenfischer, aber ich kann dies auch bestätigen. Am Wörthsee sieht man die Renkenfischer auch ständig umherfahren... den Renken hinterher. |supergri


----------



## Bobster (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> bin zwar kein eingefleischter Renkenfischer, aber ich kann dies auch bestätigen. Am Wörthsee sieht man die Renkenfischer auch ständig umherfahren... den Renken hinterher. |supergri



Es geht hier ums "Uferangeln" auf Renken !


----------



## Andal (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*



Bobster schrieb:


> Es geht hier ums "Uferangeln" auf Renken !



Das ändert aber auch leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Renken keine Standfische sind. Man muss auch vom Ufer aus drauf achten "wo es muckt" - also wo Insekten im und vom Wasser aufsteigen. Nur da fressen sie zu den bestimmten Jahreszeiten.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

ich würde mir das vom Ufer aus nicht antun, aber Versuch macht klug... einfach mal probieren und berichten wie es war.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Kommt immer aufs Gewässer an. Im Frühjahr ist es am Schliersee deutlich bequemer vom Ufer aus, als vom Boot. Man kommt hin, wo man hin will. Am Möhnesee schauts ganzjährig ganz anders aus. Da geht ohne Boot so gut wie nix. Am Möhnesee brauchts aber auch keine Hegenen. Da sind die Renken recht täuberisch drauf.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*

Gerade für die großen Bodenrenken wäre ein dicker Wurm knapp über Grund wohl auch ganz interessant.


----------



## Andal (13. September 2018)

*AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Gerade für die großen Bodenrenken wäre ein dicker Wurm knapp über Grund wohl auch ganz interessant.



Alles zu seiner Zeit. Gleich nach der Schonzeit, wenn die Renken direkt aus (der richtigen!) Letten die Nymphen holen, dann ist ein Mistwurm auf Grund ein idealer Köder.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (29. April 2019)

Wenn ich hier als alter Renken/Felchen-Profi mitlese, muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben!
Im Frühling gibt es keine geilere Fischerei als auf Felchen!!!
Aber hier zählt Erfahrung und Ausdauer mehr als spezielles Equipment...ich benutze generell alte Weinkorken als Auftriebskorper.
Die richtigen Nymphen sind fangentscheidend!!!
Dann kann man allerdings auch vom Ufer aus voll machen.






Fische von 30 bis 47 cm.





Auch hier alles schöne Portionsfische mitte 30.





Auch das ein geiler Tag mit viel Fisch...auch mein Bruder hat noch zugeschlagen!





Auch das 3 schöne Fische...es müssen nicht immer viele sein! Jedes Felchen ist willkommen...

...und das war die bislang größte mit knapp 60 cm.


----------



## Bayer321 (3. Juni 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> *AW: Renken/Felchen vom Ufer*
> 
> Um beim Renkenfischen mit der Pose; sowohl vom Ufer, als auch vom Boot; nicht ständig den Schnurstopper zu verschieben um in der richtigen Tiefe zu fischen, empfiehlt es sich, selbsteinstellende Posen zu verwenden. Nach langem Suchen bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, daß der Websta Renkencatcher wohl der geeignetste ist. Es gibt auch selbsteinstellende Posen, bei denen die Schnur durch das silikonbeschichtete Carbonröhrchen gebremst wird, so etwas hatte ich bereits, war aber nicht zufrieden damit. Wohl auch, daß diese Posen eine Gesammtlänge von über 50 cm haben.
> Der Websta renkencatcher ist mit 25,90 € nicht gerade billig, aber bei einer einmaligen Anschaffung sollte der Preis nicht das entscheidende Merkmal sein.
> ...


Dass gilt nur für bodenrenken,schwebrenken wirst du immer suchen müssen


----------



## Bayer321 (3. Juni 2019)

Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier als alter Renken/Felchen-Profi mitlese, muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben!
> Im Frühling gibt es keine geilere Fischerei als auf Felchen!!!
> Aber hier zählt Erfahrung und Ausdauer mehr als spezielles Equipment...ich benutze generell alte Weinkorken als Auftriebskorper.
> Die richtigen Nymphen sind fangentscheidend!!!
> ...


Aber auch nur im Frühjahr vom Ufer....ansonsten nur an Bereichen wo tiefen erreichbar zur sprungschicht, zumindest machts gezielt sonst wenig sinn ...und dann gebe ich dir völlig recht- die richtige nymphe...seefunk ist noch wichtigergenerell kann man sagen abends höher,da ging oft auf drei Meter einiges,im Sommer aber meist eher über tieferen Wasser .8- 12 Meter tiefe zum freiwasser such ich dann als erstes,neben der richtigen nymphe absolut wichtig...kann aber nur für den alpenvorraum sprechen


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (3. Juni 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Aber auch nur im Frühjahr vom Ufer....ansonsten nur an Bereichen wo tiefen erreichbar zur sprungschicht, zumindest machts gezielt sonst wenig sinn ...und dann gebe ich dir völlig recht- die richtige nymphe...seefunk ist noch wichtigergenerell kann man sagen abends höher,da ging oft auf drei Meter einiges,im Sommer aber meist eher über tieferen Wasser .8- 12 Meter tiefe zum freiwasser such ich dann als erstes,neben der richtigen nymphe absolut wichtig...kann aber nur für den alpenvorraum sprechen



Deshalb habe ich ja auch "Im Frühling..." geschrieben. Ab Juni, jetzt ist es wieder so weit, steigt der Wasserspiegel exorbitant an, das Wasser wird trüber und wärmer...außerdem bevölkern jetzt Tausende Menschen und zwar den ganzen Tag über bis in die tiefe Nacht hinein den See. 
Jetzt fischt man besser auf Barsche o.ä!
Heuer war das schlechteste Renkenjahr seit langem!


----------



## Bayer321 (3. Juni 2019)

Auch vom starnbergersee etc . Selbst mit Boot maximal durchschnittlich was ich so im Umfeld gehört habe...die letzten 3 Wochen.... verdammt schlecht,aber nicht nur am See...Temperaturstürze , hochwasser pipapo...betrifft nicht nur die renkenfischer....zumindest hier und dass scheint nicht nur bei mir dieses Jahr nicht so toll laufen bisher


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (3. Juni 2019)

Tja, da müssen wir durch...es wird jetzt ja wärmer! Wünsch dir jedenfalls Petri für die nächste Zeit...


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2019)

Wobei es auch enorm auf den Renkenstamm ankommt. Was die meist autochtonen Stämme der Alpenseen angeht, habt ihr vollkommen Recht. Aber wir staunten nicht schlecht, als wir den ersten Kontakt zu den Renken aus dem Möhnesee bekamen. Diese "Viecherl", vermutlich aus baltischen Stämmen, gehen auf Wobbler und veritable Twister - ganz wie gestandene Raufische.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juni 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei es auch enorm auf den Renkenstamm ankommt. Was die meist autochtonen Stämme der Alpenseen angeht, habt ihr vollkommen Recht. Aber wir staunten nicht schlecht, als wir den ersten Kontakt zu den Renken aus dem Möhnesee bekamen. Diese "Viecherl", vermutlich aus baltischen Stämmen, gehen auf Wobbler und veritable Twister - ganz wie gestandene Raufische.


Stimmt, beim Guiding hatte Uli B. eine Renke an einer Art dropshotmontage auf kleinem Gummi gefangen


----------

